# best way to cut DIN rail?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I need to cut a DIN rail to fit on a server rack. I tried using a grinder with a cut off disc but after spending a good half hour on it, it barely has a scratch, and it feels like I'm about to go deaf. There's got to be a better way. 

I know there are DIN rail cutter tools but they're hundreds of dollars. For a one or two time job, there's got to be a cheaper way. I'm even wondering if a machine shop would do it... but is there an easier DIY way? I can keep grinding at it and eventually it will be cut, but it just seems so messy and long.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok we give up what is Din rail?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry, I figured it would be common knowledge. It's to mount "DIN" Compatible components, it's a standard.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok I finally got it cut, and I'm a retard. Only AFTER it was cut, I realized I put a masonry blade. LOL


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Hack saw works too!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I cut through a high security padlock in 40 sec with no noticeable wear on the disk with one of these:
http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-EZ406-Cut-Off-Mandrel-Cutting/sim/B000FBLRVA/2

I estimate that it would make a very clean straight cut in a DIN rail in less than 10 seconds.


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

Use aluminum rail and cut with tin snips. Much quieter. File any burrs. Still quieter.

In this age of power tools we've forgotten the basics.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

This rail is quite thick, don't think tin snips would have done the job. 

Never thought of a hacksaw though that probably would have worked too. Next time I'll try with the right blade on the grinder first! lol


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

FYI - Wiss bulldogs will cut 16 ga steel. Granted, DIN rail has some bends in it which could be a challenge. Aluminum DIN is a breeze to work with and still mounts components very well.


----------

